# 'Hawaiian' Fried Rice



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 23, 2014)

Wow, I had to think about this one.
I just, make it.  No recipe, just, MAKE IT.
Fried Rice is something I learned to make from my SIL (DH's sister).
Every time that we all went to the beach for the day, she would bring some sort of meat to grill and fried rice. My BIL would grill the meat on his little hibachi and there'd be other goodies to nibble on after body surfing for the afternoon (I shouldn't go there, it makes me homesick).  So to me, that's beach food.
Here we are, years later in the middle of the desert and I NEED to have little pieces of home every so often.



Hawaiian Fried Rice

Start off with leftover steamed white rice (we use Calrose medium grain rice, Jasmine Rice would do nicely and more popular in grocery stores), the drier the better, I leave our pot from the night before on the counter, lid off to speed up this process.
Add whatever 'goodies' you may have leftover, as much as you like of:
Scrambled eggs or that omelet you didn't finish, diced up
Diced and cooked Breakfast Sausage (we use Linguica or Portuguese Sausage)**
Diced and cooked Spam®, very crisp**
Green onions, sliced on an angle
White onions, chopped and sauteed
If you must, frozen peas and carrots
Soy Sauce
Sesame Oil
(I know some folks who also add about 1-2 Tbsp. Oyster Sauce)
Toasted Sesame Seeds

Preheat a large fry pan, or Wok if you have it, with some neutral oil like canola over medium-high heat.
Once you see wisps of smoke coming off the pan, you gotta move fast
Throw in the rice, stir it around until it's hot
Add in your goodies, stir again
Pour in enough soy sauce to just color the rice, not floating in soy sauce, that's too much
Stir; cover and cook for a few minutes
Dish it up with a drizzle of Sesame oil and Toasted Sesame Seeds, maybe some more Green Onions on top.

**Cook’s Note - the Spam® and the Linguica really make it, or some leftover Teriyaki Chicken, Bacon, Hot Dogs, really whatever you have leftover and like, throw it in.  I suppose you could use brown calrose rice as well.**
Try this in the morning with eggs and the breakfast meat of your choice,
like more fried Spam® is nice.


----------



## Addie (Aug 23, 2014)

It wouldn't be a true Hawaiian dish without the declared meat of Hawaii. SPAM! Long live Spam! (And it does!)


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 23, 2014)

Mahalo, thanks Addie, you are right, Hawaii comsumes the most Spam® than any other State (excluding the Territory of Guam, btw). 
This recipe can be made with really any leftovers you have on hand, or just veggies, however you like it. 
We like ours with as many 'goodies' as I can cram into it 
but there are times that I only use Spam®, mainly because that's all I have besides eggs and veg.


----------



## Addie (Aug 23, 2014)

You're most welcome. My pleasure. Perhaps one of the very few good things that came from WWII. It kept Hawaii fed. Along with our servicemen.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 23, 2014)

This
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f21/hawaiian-guava-chicken-90660.html
goes great together with the Hawaiian Fried Rice


----------



## Cheryl J (Aug 23, 2014)

Thank you for sharing, kgirl.  I love fried rice with whatever leftovers I can stuff in there, too!   Just may have to buy a can of Spam. 

If I don't have leftover rice and have to start from new, I 'toast' the uncooked rice in just the teeniest bit of oil in a hot skillet before I cook it, until I can smell the nutty aroma and it just starts to change color.  It kind of acts like pre-cooked leftover rice that way, and the rice is fluffy and separate rather than sticking together in the final dish.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 24, 2014)

"Sticky Rice" is a staple in Hawaii, we eat it with every meal.
I _MUST_ have a scoop at least once every couple-a days 
or I get the DT's


----------



## Addie (Aug 24, 2014)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> "Sticky Rice" is a staple in Hawaii, we eat it with every meal.
> I _MUST_ have a scoop at least once every couple-a days or I get the DT's



If I remember right, I recall a lot of folks having rice makers that made only sticky rice. Or at least they thought it did. I have always been one to make it from scratch. It is how my mommy taught me.


----------



## Cheryl J (Aug 24, 2014)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> *"Sticky Rice" is a staple in Hawaii, we eat it with every meal.*
> I _MUST_ have a scoop at least once every couple-a days
> or I get the DT's


I learn something new here every day!


----------



## buckytom (Aug 24, 2014)

this looks like what i know as '"real" fried rice, as far as it being a leftovers dish.

thanks for the hawaiian spin on it, kaneohe. i'll have to make it for my parents. they are of the wwii generation and love spam (although my family fought in the european theatres in the big one). i chuckled recently when i was at their house cooking dinner (italian turkey meataballs - meatballs made from ground turkey in an italian american style would be more accurate. btw, ya gotta have the extra 'a' for authenticity) and when i raided my mom's pantry (screw freud if that sounds wrong), i found a few cans of spam. it's abhorrent to so many foodies, but not us gods - you and me. 

and yeah, the chief. (if you don't include him he gets upset. geez, here comes the 'i'm not god speech')

ok, so, recipe and techniques look great. i am a bit worried about the rice going into the oil, becoming greasy tasting. 

what is the heat source you use, and the cooking vessel, a wok i suppose?


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 24, 2014)

Great to see you, BT! You've been away far too long


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 24, 2014)

Cheryl J said:


> Thank you for sharing, kgirl.  I love fried rice with whatever leftovers I can stuff in there, too!  *Just may have to buy a can of Spam. *
> 
> If I don't have leftover rice and have to start from new, I 'toast' the uncooked rice in just the teeniest bit of oil in a hot skillet before I cook it, until I can smell the nutty aroma and it just starts to change color.  It kind of acts like pre-cooked leftover rice that way, and the rice is fluffy and separate rather than sticking together in the final dish.



I thought the same thing!

I found this in the grocery this morning, just enough to satisfy my curiosity!


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 24, 2014)

Wow Bucky..seeing you here again was worth getting up this morning!!!!!

Your recipe sounds great Kgirl, and I love Spam too. 
Dawg recently turned me on to pineapple in fried rice. Have you ever done that? It sure would fit the theme of your dish.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 24, 2014)

Nice recipe, K-girl.  Yes, try it with pineapple some time, delish!


----------



## chiklitmanfan (Aug 24, 2014)

WHAT? No pineapple? Being a native Hawaiian, is that blasphemy?? I love the recipe and love the salty taste of Spam.  Although my wife does not like pineapple, I love the sweet and sour flavor of fried rice with that fruit in it.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 24, 2014)

By the way Kgirl, I've been meaning to tell you we have a little Hawaiian Barbeque place here and we love it. Their plate lunches are really good, and authentic.

Check out the menu...
Q & Q Hawaiian B.B.Q. - Home


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 24, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> By the way Kgirl, I've been meaning to tell you we have a little Hawaiian Barbeque place here and we love it. Their plate lunches are really good, and authentic.
> 
> Check out the menu...
> Q & Q Hawaiian B.B.Q. - Home



WOWZER Kayelle!
This place seems like a spin off from the very popular L&L BBQ franchaise that originated on Oahu.
The L&L Menu |
Oh my gravy all over my two scoops rice! (that's OMG! in my world )
There needs to be a drooling emoticon!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 24, 2014)

chiklitmanfan said:


> WHAT? No pineapple? Being a native Hawaiian, is that blasphemy?? I love the recipe and love the salty taste of Spam.  Although my wife does not like pineapple, I love the sweet and sour flavor of fried rice with that fruit in it.





Pineapple wasn't cultivated commercially until the early 1900's.
It's _very_ expensive in the supermarkets there.
You don't find too many folks there eating pineapple, really.
Me, I can only eat a little of it every so often, it's doesn't agree with me.
But yeah, the sweet & sour play would be nice.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 24, 2014)

So if you ever get over here in my neck of the woods kgirl, I can meet you there for lunch.

Yep, it's just like the place you mentioned where we have had great authentic food on Kauai.


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 24, 2014)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Pineapple wasn't cultivated commercially until the early 1900's.
> It's _very_ expensive in the supermarkets there.
> You don't find too many folks there eating pineapple, really.
> Me, I can only eat a little of it every so often, it's doesn't agree with me.
> But yeah, the sweet & sour play would be nice.



Yep, I know for sure you can't buy a $2.00 pineapple there, like I do here.
I love them myself and always have one on hand for grilling.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 24, 2014)

buckytom said:


> this looks like what i know as '"real" fried rice, as far as it being a leftovers dish.
> 
> thanks for the hawaiian spin on it, kaneohe. i'll have to make it for my parents. they are of the wwii generation and love spam (although my family fought in the european theatres in the big one). i chuckled recently when i was at their house cooking dinner (italian turkey meataballs - meatballs made from ground turkey in an italian american style would be more accurate. btw, ya gotta have the extra 'a' for authenticity) and when i raided my mom's pantry (screw freud if that sounds wrong), i found a few cans of spam. it's abhorrent to so many foodies, but not us gods - you and me.
> 
> ...



*"btw, ya gotta have the extra 'a' for authenticity"*
huh? do you mean that I should have titled this thread differently, like Authentic Hawaiian Fried Rice?

As to your question about the oil, you use as much or as little as your household likes.

*"what is the heat source you use, and the cooking vessel, a wok i suppose?"*
Well, I presently have a glasstop electric stove and I use the biggest fry pan I've got. 
I don't own a wok, never really cared for cooking with them, but that's me. 

To me anyways, fried rice is more of a technique. 
Recipes to me are simply someones idea; make it your own with what ever spin you like. 

Go wild, add the pineapple or turkey bacon or kielbasa or ham or whatever is in your `fridge. 
Go vegetarian even. 
Our's usually has some small bit of this or that I just can't bring myself to throw out, but that's how I was raised. 
I _never_ throw away edible food (even if DH says it taste like  ), 
you never know where your next meal will come from.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 24, 2014)

Aunt Bea said:


> I thought the same thing!
> 
> I found this in the grocery this morning, just enough to satisfy my curiosity!



WOW! 
What a terrific idea! 
I've been freezing the portions of Spam that we don't eat.
Like when I make Spam Musubi for just the two of us, I only use half the can
 nom nom nom


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 24, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> Yep, I know for sure you can't buy a $2.00 pineapple there, like I do here.
> I love them myself and always have one on hand for grilling.




*"I know for sure you can't buy a $2.00 pineapple there, like I do here."*
You know it sistah Kayelle!

The pineapples for sale at the green grocer here in the middle of the desert are from Costa Rica and are as green as grass. 
Contrary to belief, pineapples do not ripen much more after being picked.

Has anyone been to the Dole Plantation on Oahu?
I went for the very first time on our last trip back home, how funny is that?


Oh and Kayelle, you're on for lunch next time we're up that way. (can't say too much about the food `round these parts )


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Aug 24, 2014)

It's gotta have a sunny side up egg on top to be Hawaiian fried rice!


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 24, 2014)

Addie said:


> If I remember right, I recall a lot of folks having rice makers that made only sticky rice. Or at least they thought it did. I have always been one to make it from scratch. It is how my mommy taught me.






Sort of Addie
It's more of the rice that you use
Most folks in Hawaii buy 25 pound bags 
(it's cheaper that way dontcha know ) 
of medium grain Calrose Rice


----------



## Mad Cook (Aug 24, 2014)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Wow, I had to think about this one.
> I just, make it.  No recipe, just, MAKE IT.
> Fried Rice is something I learned to make from my SIL (DH's sister).
> Every time that we all went to the beach for the day, she would bring some sort of meat to grill and fried rice. My BIL would grill the meat on his little hibachi and there'd be other goodies to nibble on after body surfing for the afternoon (I shouldn't go there, it makes me homesick).  So to me, that's beach food.
> ...


K, it's not a good idea to leave cooked rice out on the counter at room temp overnight. Food poisoning risk!!!!

Can reheating rice cause food poisoning? - Health questions - NHS Choices

I always cook more rice than I need and cool the extra immediately under the cold water tap, drain it well and refrigerate it if I'm going to eat it within 24 hours or freeze it straight away before I do anything else.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 24, 2014)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> It's gotta have a sunny side up egg on top to be Hawaiian fried rice!



YUM! 
Many places in Hawaii 
(and some Hawaiian BBQ joints on the 'mainland')
serve Loco Moco with Fried Rice
Loco moco - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
OH MY GRAVY ALL OVER!!!
seriously, we need a drooling emoticon


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 24, 2014)

Mad Cook said:


> K, it's not a good idea to leave cooked rice out on the counter at room temp overnight. Food poisoning risk!!!!
> 
> Can reheating rice cause food poisoning? - Health questions - NHS Choices
> 
> I always cook more rice than I need and cool the extra immediately under the cold water tap, drain it well and refrigerate it if I'm going to eat it within 24 hours or freeze it straight away before I do anything else.



Well... 
What should I say to that?
I, as well as millions of folks in Hawaii have done this and we don't get sick.
I wonder, is it the type of rice, or how it's cook?
Granted, I do put the rice away after a day on the counter, as it will spoil.
Mostly I put any extra cooked rice in portion sizes and into a zip top bag and freeze it.
Then when we want a scoop of rice, I unzip the baggie and nuke it.
It tastes just like freshly made rice, and we don't get sick.
:shrug:
Dunno what else to say...


----------

